# Brewseeker - Out Of The Ordinary



## Screwtop (24/6/07)

Discovered a commercial brew that is a little - OUT THERE? The odd Australian Brewery, Cidery and Winery now and then produce a Beer that would shock the shite out of your average Aussie beer drinker. But for the initiated and dedicated AHB'er and beer lover willing to go out on a limb to experience such rare offerings in this great land of ours they can be a real find, and a real BEER EXPERIENCE.

One recent surprise for me was from Thorogoods Cidery at Burra in SA, they make a Cider Beer called Billy B's, spontaneously fermented, probably the only true Aussie Lambic available in this country. Others make lambic's but use lambic yeast blends, I don't know of any other using purely spontaneous fermentation.

So, if you happen to discover such a gem, share it here with your brewing brothers. Mostly you won't find small operators products on the bottlo shelves, so do the rest of us a favour and include a web or email contact so that we might also share in the experience by ordering a bottle or two.

Screwy


----------



## blackbock (24/6/07)

Add it to the Microbreweries Wiki, Screwtop!


----------



## JSB (24/6/07)

2nd best aussie beer according to ratebeer.com

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Screwtop (24/6/07)

I'll kick things off with this one. Son and Daughter-in-law bought it for me on a recent trip to Stanthorpe. It's a Chardonnay Beer, blend of chardonnay and malt, bottle fermented. Will try it in a few night time, the daughter in law shook up all that "stuff that had settled in the bottom of the bottle".

Nicely packaged, champagne Style. Apparently they made a trial batch and had to continue due to local demand. It's from CASTLE GLEN VINEYARDS at The Summit.

Pic





A bit of haze thanks to Rochelle :lol:

[email protected]
www.castleglenvineyards.com.au (couldn't get this URL page to open)


----------



## Adamt (24/6/07)

Here's a beer that's "out of the box"!

Link

PS: I know it's old but anyway


----------



## Malnourished (24/6/07)

Screwtop said:


> www.castleglenvineyards.com.au (couldn't get this URL page to open)


http://www.castleglenliqueurs.com/

Geez they've got some weird stuff there. Looks.... interesting. :blink: 

No mention of the beer on the website sadly. I'd love to hear how it is.


----------



## Screwtop (29/6/07)

Screwtop said:


> I'll kick things off with this one. Son and Daughter-in-law bought it for me on a recent trip to Stanthorpe. It's a Chardonnay Beer, blend of chardonnay and malt, bottle fermented. Will try it in a few night time, the daughter in law shook up all that "stuff that had settled in the bottom of the bottle".
> 
> Nicely packaged, champagne Style. Apparently they made a trial batch and had to continue due to local demand. It's from CASTLE GLEN VINEYARDS at The Summit.
> 
> ...



Well finally tried this beer tonight, sediment nicely settled after Rochelle's rolling  

First sip was a feal confusion of flavours which only a beer freak could appreciate. Second tast produced an amazing duo of defined chardonnay wine and malt beer flavours, amazingly the third tase produced a mix of all the wine and beer characteristics with a hint of mint/peppermint finish, the most amazing and complex beer I've ever tasted, not for everyone mind! but a real beer experience. Had no idea this sort of thing was being produced in Australia. Cedric Miller has nailed this one without really trying. Says he just made some from Chardonnay Wine and some Malt and the locals loved it so much they requested he make it more often. No 2007 vintage as yet, but I look forward to the experience.

Screwy


----------



## bconnery (29/6/07)

I heard rumours of this but couldn't find any info. Glad to see it confirmed and taste tested. Will definitely be interested to get hold of some and try it out. 

Given the cheapness of cleanskins these days, perhaps a homebrew version??


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/6/07)

Adamt said:


> Here's a beer that's "out of the box"!
> 
> Link
> 
> PS: I know it's old but anyway



CRIPES!!


----------

